# Our Herd Gallery



## Goatastic43

Hi everyone! The other day I was asked to share some goat photos. So.... here you go!

This is Boots, our sweet little wether. He loves kisses and will even shake for treats. He is the leader of the herd and tries to act tough, but deep down, he’s really just our baby.
















This is Buttercup. She is a great mom and has a great, funny personality. We call her our “war queen” because she is first to protect the herd.She is our only goat with waddles.









This is Dottie. She is our first (and hopefully last) bottle baby! (She was unfortunately rejected by her mom) She is a sweetheart, but if you come to our barn you will often hear us yell “Don’t eat that Dottie!”
















This is Snowflake, Buttercup’s twin and Dottie’s mom. She is a good girl and loves the attention!
















Here is them all together!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable goats, thanks for Sharing.


----------



## EJskeleton

So cute! 💜


----------



## JML Farms

Good looking little herd! I love their facial expressions!


----------



## Tanya

Goatastic43 said:


> Hi everyone! The other day I was asked to share some goat photos. So.... here you go!
> 
> This is Boots, our sweet little wether. He loves kisses and will even shake for treats. He is the leader of the herd and tries to act tough, but deep down, he’s really just our baby.
> View attachment 209488
> View attachment 209489
> 
> 
> This is Buttercup. She is a great mom and has a great, funny personality. We call her our “war queen” because she is first to protect the herd.She is our only goat with waddles.
> View attachment 209490
> 
> 
> This is Dottie. She is our first (and hopefully last) bottle baby! (She was unfortunately rejected by her mom) She is a sweetheart, but if you come to our barn you will often hear us yell “Don’t eat that Dottie!”
> View attachment 209491
> View attachment 209492
> 
> 
> This is Snowflake, Buttercup’s twin and Dottie’s mom. She is a good girl and loves the attention!
> View attachment 209493
> View attachment 209494
> 
> 
> Here is them all together!
> View attachment 209495


Standing guard of course


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww they are adorable
Thanks for shareing!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Such great goats! They’re all so cute. 

“Don’t eat that Dottie,” sounds like it could be her full, fancy goat name, lol.


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> Such great goats! They’re all so cute.
> 
> “Don’t eat that Dottie,” sounds like it could be her full, fancy goat name, lol.


Lol! She probably thinks that’s her name!


----------



## Goatastic43

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! The herd appreciates it! ️


----------



## BarnOwl

What a nice looking herd! I enjoyed reading your descriptions of them!


----------



## Tanya

We want more


----------



## MellonFriend

You have a beautiful herd! Buttercup does look like a warrior queen.


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Boots looks so fluffy in that first pic! I want to hug him!😄


----------



## Goatastic43

Tanya said:


> We want more


This is an older photo of our first kid Daisy May in mid-yawn.







This is Buttercup with her latest batch of kids.


----------



## Tanya

Aaaawwww


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love Buttercup with her babies. So precious.


----------



## MellonFriend

Baby Daisy May isn't yawning, she's opera singing.😆


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> Baby Daisy May isn't yawning, she's opera singing.


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful herd you have!
Thanks for the pictures and descriptions!
😍


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, how cute.


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

Goatastic43 said:


> Hi everyone! The other day I was asked to share some goat photos. So.... here you go!
> 
> This is Boots, our sweet little wether. He loves kisses and will even shake for treats. He is the leader of the herd and tries to act tough, but deep down, he’s really just our baby.
> View attachment 209488
> View attachment 209489
> 
> 
> This is Buttercup. She is a great mom and has a great, funny personality. We call her our “war queen” because she is first to protect the herd.She is our only goat with waddles.
> View attachment 209490
> 
> 
> This is Dottie. She is our first (and hopefully last) bottle baby! (She was unfortunately rejected by her mom) She is a sweetheart, but if you come to our barn you will often hear us yell “Don’t eat that Dottie!”
> View attachment 209491
> View attachment 209492
> 
> 
> This is Snowflake, Buttercup’s twin and Dottie’s mom. She is a good girl and loves the attention!
> View attachment 209493
> View attachment 209494
> 
> 
> Here is them all together!
> View attachment 209495


Beautiful goaties


----------



## Tanya

You have such a beautiful herd. They look so happy.


----------



## Goatastic43

The newest addition to the farm, Trixie, is getting along good with the goats! I know this isn’t the cat spot, but I thought it was too cute not to share!


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww... She's adorable. I once had a kitty that looked a lot like that.


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a pretty kitty. I bet she’s a good mouser. She just has that look.


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

Goatastic43 said:


> Hi everyone! The other day I was asked to share some goat photos. So.... here you go!
> 
> This is Boots, our sweet little wether. He loves kisses and will even shake for treats. He is the leader of the herd and tries to act tough, but deep down, he’s really just our baby.
> View attachment 209488
> View attachment 209489
> 
> 
> This is Buttercup. She is a great mom and has a great, funny personality. We call her our “war queen” because she is first to protect the herd.She is our only goat with waddles.
> View attachment 209490
> 
> 
> This is Dottie. She is our first (and hopefully last) bottle baby! (She was unfortunately rejected by her mom) She is a sweetheart, but if you come to our barn you will often hear us yell “Don’t eat that Dottie!”
> View attachment 209491
> View attachment 209492
> 
> 
> This is Snowflake, Buttercup’s twin and Dottie’s mom. She is a good girl and loves the attention!
> View attachment 209493
> View attachment 209494
> 
> 
> Here is them all together!
> View attachment 209495


Sweet babies😍


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> I bet she’s a good mouser. She just has that look.


Oh yes, she’s a good mouser! 🤢


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goatastic43

Me and my sister got some good photos of the kids tonight during their walk


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, so cute! Love all the blue eyes. Looks like they really enjoyed their walk tonight!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Happy Goats!💝


----------



## Goatastic43

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awww, so cute! Love all the blue eyes. Looks like they really enjoyed their walk tonight!!


Thank you! They love their walks!


----------



## Goatastic43

Moers kiko boars said:


> Happy Goats!


For sure!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## Goatastic43

Starting to look like fall! Kids are enjoying the “leaf chips” (sorry for the photo bomb lol)


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goats.


----------



## Tanya

So intent on eating


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful pictures of gorgeous goats


----------



## Goatastic43

Went for a walk in the neighbors cattle pasture tonight. (With permissions of course) They absolutely loved it! 

A good portion of the fence line is overgrown with wild blackberries, which believe me, was a hit!















And when they were done with that, on to the pasture!








Trixie hunted everything that moved 








(Also, yes, these photos were taken on different days. We’ve been taking them out there for a few days now, just to mix it up a bit.)


----------



## Chiknoodle

Goatastic43 said:


> Hi everyone! The other day I was asked to share some goat photos. So.... here you go!
> 
> This is Boots, our sweet little wether. He loves kisses and will even shake for treats. He is the leader of the herd and tries to act tough, but deep down, he’s really just our baby.
> View attachment 209488
> View attachment 209489
> 
> 
> This is Buttercup. She is a great mom and has a great, funny personality. We call her our “war queen” because she is first to protect the herd.She is our only goat with waddles.
> View attachment 209490
> 
> 
> This is Dottie. She is our first (and hopefully last) bottle baby! (She was unfortunately rejected by her mom) She is a sweetheart, but if you come to our barn you will often hear us yell “Don’t eat that Dottie!”
> View attachment 209491
> View attachment 209492
> 
> 
> This is Snowflake, Buttercup’s twin and Dottie’s mom. She is a good girl and loves the attention!
> View attachment 209493
> View attachment 209494
> 
> 
> Here is them all together!
> View attachment 209495


They are so cute!


----------



## Goatastic43

Chiknoodle said:


> They are so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Goatastic43

Well unfortunately our plans to breed Snowflake this spring haven’t worked out.  So we’ll hopefully be breeding her and Buttercup this fall. In the mean time, I’ll need all the baby pics I can get  Here are some resent pictures of the herd


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww look at all that green grass, sunshine, and happy goats! 

Is that Chester? He's getting big already!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love how you said “Recent pics of the herd” and I was scrolling through looking at goats with the random calf thrown in.  Chester sure is getting big! He’s adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful goats and calf! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice animals, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goatastic43

Thanks! 

Yes Chester is growing like a weed! That picture is actually a few weeks old, so he’s even bigger now! It’s adorable watching him run around acting like Mr. Tough Guy


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goatastic43

It’s been a while since I shared pictures on here, so I’d thought I’d share some and give a breeding update. We had hoped to breed our girls this fall, but there has been a LOT of hectic stuff going on recently. As some of you know, we board our goats at our neighbors. Unfortunately one of one our neighbors had a stroke recently. He is doing well now thankfully. His wife is also most likely going to have a major heart surgery in October according to what we heard. So with that instability, we don’t feel it would be a good idea to breed the goats. Yeah, pretty big bummer. It’s felt like forever since we’ve had kids or new animals in general. 

In a bright note, everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw sorry breeding isn't going to work out. 😢 I'm glad everyone is doing well though! Prayers for your neighbors. 🙏


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry to hear you won’t have a chance to breed your girls this fall.
I hope your neighbors will be ok!!
Happy and healthy is a huge plus, and a reason to celebrate!


----------



## MellonFriend

Your goats are looking like the pictures of health! Beautiful coats and great body condition. 🥰 I really hope baby animals are close in your future somewhere. 🤗


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Such beautiful pictures of your herd (and Trixie)! They all look so happy and healthy!! 😍 Very sorry to hear it won't work out for you to bred one of your girls this season though. 😕


----------



## KY Goat Girl

They are all so beautiful!  I love the sunset pic with Snowflake!


----------



## Goatastic43

Thank you all so much! 🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Your goats are looking great 😍. Sorry about not being able to breed your goats and your neighbor.


----------



## Boer Mama

I hope both your neighbors recover well 🙏
Perhaps a spring breeding will work out this next year for you!
You’re goats do look wonderful ❤


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## Goatastic43

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Your goats are looking great . Sorry about not being able to breed your goats and your neighbor.


 Thank you! 



Boer Mama said:


> I hope both your neighbors recover well
> Perhaps a spring breeding will work out this next year for you!
> You’re goats do look wonderful


Thanks! Yes I hope it’s works out then! 


toth boer goats said:


>


 Thanks!


----------



## BloomfieldM

Can I be Boots number 2 fan? He’s so cute.


----------



## Goatastic43

BloomfieldM said:


> Can I be Boots number 2 fan? He’s so cute.


Absolutely! 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😉


----------



## BloomfieldM

Goatastic43 said:


> Absolutely! 😆


Sounds like he’s one fan away from needing merch


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh yes. 🤣 I love that idea. A Boots t-shirt and stuffed animal 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM

Oh yeah the Boots plushie (as the kids call them)! So cute 🥰


----------

